# Izzy is almost 5 months :)



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I expect to see you at the Mass and NJ shows this coming season


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I expect to see you at the Mass and NJ shows this coming season


Yes I hope so too . I gotta get this little one in puppy obedience


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous pup.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

BCdogs said:


> Absolutely gorgeous pup.


Thanks!!!:roll:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful girl


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Beautiful girl


Thanks ! She's easy on the eyes


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

She is so beautiful, I just love her I'm jealous now!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Stunning. Gorgeous girl. Will be fun watching her grow. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you for the love


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Youre a lucky SOB! I wish I had the time and room.... Maybe soon! Maybe soon! 
She's quite stunning!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunning pup! Thanks for sharing and I'm looking forward to watching her grow!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you !!! We are quite pleased with her


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Such a pretty pup!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> Such a pretty pup!!


Thanks !!


----------



## toycrusier (Jul 5, 2014)

Beautiful pup.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

ThAnks!!!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww precious! i love her.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

lookin real good - looks right through your soul with those eyes.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks !!! Right through the eye and too the food bowl lol.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

lol - must bee some damn good food -


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

mccoypitbulls said:


> lol - must bee some damn good food -


Lol indeed :rofl:


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

She's a looker. Those eyes too, wow, looks like she is a firecracker.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Katey said:


> She's a looker. Those eyes too, wow, looks like she is a firecracker.


Thanks ! She can be at the drop of a hat.


----------

